

Ask HN: is freelancing only for developers? - olegious

I can run PPC campaigns (AdWords, FB Ads), know Google Analytics well, can run survey compaigns (and analyse the results), conduct usability evaluations and can write good specs (and other similar skills)- is there a freelance market for people like me?
======
TamDenholm
I reckon you'd have a very easy time getting freelance work, especially if you
can run a profitable PPC campaign. Make a website, show some case studies and
explain what you did to make the company money. You'll be turning away work.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
Yes indeed.

